# mes fichiers headers ne sont pas inclus ??



## harlock59 (14 Novembre 2005)

bonjour, j'urtilise mac os x et je voudrais compiler à partir de cc ou gcc, donc je tapes dans le terminal "cc -o test test.c",mais il m'affiche:

 "test.c:1:20: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
test.c:2:19: stdio.h: No such file or directory
test.c:3:20: string.h: No such file or directory
test.c: In function `rand_time_seed':
test.c:20: error: `NULL' undeclared (first use in this function)
test.c:20: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
test.c:20: error: for each function it appears in.)"

et j'ai installé gcc gràce à "fink-commander".
quel est le nom des packages que je dois installer pour que gcc retrouve les headers (stdlib.h, stdio.h et string.h) ?
merci.
vous pouvez envoyer un mail à brunodx@cegetel.net


----------



## Didier Guillion (14 Novembre 2005)

harlock59 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, j'urtilise mac os x et je voudrais compiler à partir de cc ou gcc, donc je tapes dans le terminal "cc -o test test.c",mais il m'affiche:
> 
> "test.c:1:20: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
> test.c:2:19: stdio.h: No such file or directory
> ...



Dans ton source tu ecrit #include "stdio.h" (pas-glop) ou #include <stdio.h> (glop-glop) ?

Cordialement


----------



## harlock59 (14 Novembre 2005)

dans mon fichier test.c, ma syntaxe est #include <stdio.h>, et non "stdio.h"
par contre, j'ai fait des recherches, et ce serait peut etre du au fait que mon fichier libc6-dev soit pas installé, donc j'ai voulu en installer un en mode root en faisant: "dpkg -i mon-fichier-libc6-dev"
mais le type de fichier (un .deb) fonctionne pour powerpc, et j'ai un message comme koi je devrais utiliser un fichier "darwin-power" (pas seulement "powerpc".
savez vous ou je pourrai trouver un tel fichier ?
merci.


----------



## ntx (14 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,
conseil : plutôt que d'installer gcc "à la main", installes plutôt les outils de développement d'Apple, c'est plus sur  et c'est gratuit.


----------



## harlock59 (14 Novembre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> conseil : plutôt que d'installer gcc "à la main", installes plutôt les outils de développement d'Apple, c'est plus sur  et c'est gratuit.



en fait, c parce que je voudrais juste compiler des petits programmes en c donc je ne veux pas de la grosse artillerie xcode. (je l'ai sur cd mais c trop lourd).
si quelqu'un sait dans quel répertoire je dois placer mes fichiers stdlib.h, stdio.h et string.h, merci.


----------



## Didier Guillion (14 Novembre 2005)

harlock59 a dit:
			
		

> en fait, c parce que je voudrais juste compiler des petits programmes en c donc je ne veux pas de la grosse artillerie xcode. (je l'ai sur cd mais c trop lourd).
> si quelqu'un sait dans quel répertoire je dois placer mes fichiers stdlib.h, stdio.h et string.h, merci.



Sincerement, si tu as un peu de place sur ton disque, installe XCode, pour de petits projets c'est parfait et cela te fera gagner du temps.

Cordialement


----------



## ntx (14 Novembre 2005)

harlock59 a dit:
			
		

> en fait, c parce que je voudrais juste compiler des petits programmes en c donc je ne veux pas de la grosse artillerie xcode. (je l'ai sur cd mais c trop lourd).
> si quelqu'un sait dans quel répertoire je dois placer mes fichiers stdlib.h, stdio.h et string.h, merci.


J'ai déjà une fois essayé d'installer gcc sur un Linux : échec total. 
Installes XCode en personnalisant l'installation pour ne mettre que ce dont tu as besoin. Il doit même être possible d'accéder aux packages pour n'installer que gcc.

Sinon pour tes headers, c'est dans /usr/include.


----------



## tatouille (15 Novembre 2005)

peu importe ou sont tes headers et libs

par defaut /usr/include

gcc -I/tmp/tartempion -I. -I ./test -Ltest -ltoto ./test/libyop.a ./test/*.o  -o  yop 


man gcc ?


----------



## geoffrey (15 Novembre 2005)

il est possible de n'installer que le (ou les) gcc a partir du pkg xcode (dont une version est sortie recemment)


----------



## harlock59 (30 Décembre 2005)

je ne sais plus sur quel forum mais j'ai eu la reponse a ma question, mais sans utiliser xcode, il m'a juste suffit de placer les fichiers headers (*.h) dans le bon dossier et c'etait réglé !!


PS: VIVE STUPEFLIP !!! A bas la hiérarchie, à base de caisses claires qui claquent !!!
Alors koi, koi, tu veux tester stupéflip Crou Crou !!!


----------

